# Novation Impulse with Automap 4 and Logic X on OSX Sierra? (Or Nektar Panorama?)



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 29, 2017)

I will resign from the Roland A800 Pro with is now a unpleasent experience with OSX Sierra (website says it works but I simply won't get to see my PRO in the MIDI Setup.

I had a look at Novation Impulse which seems like a decent keyboard, but I am doubtful about the automap software. I used an older version some years ago which made me sell my Novation immediately.

I also had a look at the Nektar panorama which doesn't use a software wrapping like Automap, but the keybed itself seems less Quality.

Any experienced users here willing to share their (good/bad) news?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 30, 2017)

No one has either of these?


----------



## WindcryMusic (Feb 2, 2017)

I have a Novation Impulse (two of them, in fact, the 61 key and the 49 key), and I use them with Logic Pro X. However, I can't help you because I don't use the Automap software, and want no part of it in fact because of the bad things I've heard. I am much more comfortable setting up my controllers manually, and the Impulse is very much manually programmable.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 2, 2017)

Thank you @WindcryMusic.

The automap software is not my preference either....so I am glad to hear it works well without it.

If you are willing to answer a few extra q's
since I have found no shop in my surrounding that has a demo of the impulse?
- Is the keyboard action indeed very good as promoted?
- is the resolution of the cc controllers ( modwheel mainly) and sliders buttons reasonable? Do they actually go from 1-127 ?

Since you use 2 impulses I presume you are happy with them?

Thanks!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Feb 3, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Thank you @WindcryMusic.
> 
> The automap software is not my preference either....so I am glad to hear it works well without it.
> 
> ...



I'd say the Impulse keyboard action is "okay", at least for orchestral or synthesized instrument performances ... it is not very good as a piano controller, though, so if I were primarily playing piano parts I'd opt for something else. It feels a little more "mushy" than I would like, but I believe that I got my money's worth at least, since they aren't very expensive controllers. Action is so subjective, though, that I wouldn't be comfortable making any guarantees that you'll like it ... probably better to buy it from somewhere that will accept a return if it doesn't suit you.

The main thing I like about the Impulse controllers is that they seem quite robust. Before them I had an M-Audio Axiom 61, and I despised that thing: fragile, glitchy, unreliable, just a mess of a controller in my opinion*. For one thing, whenever plugged in, it would occasionally and randomly send bursts of MIDI garbage that would make all of the motorized faders on my MCU Pro jump up and then back down again, to the extent that I feared the things would snap off. That behavior stopped as soon as I got that accursed Axiom controller out of my studio.

As a replacement for the Axiom, I first got the Impulse 61, and then when I needed a slightly shorter keyboard to fit on my desk, I got the 49 key version and moved the 61 key to a keyboard stand for when I need the extra octave. Both Impulses have been rock-solid for me since day 1, and I find the manual programming thereof to be quite straightforward. I have yet to notice any controllers on either of them that fail to cover the full CC range. The sliders in particular can feel a bit cheap and scratchy if you haven't been using them regularly (they seem to smooth out and glide better with use), but they have always transmitted smooth MIDI information for me.

* I've a problem with M-Audio in general at this point. In the lifetime of my studio I have owned three pieces of M-Audio gear: that controller, a MIDI interface and an audio interface. In that same studio lifetime I've had exactly three pieces of equipment actually break down to the point of needing to be replaced in order to bring my studio back to being functional. I'll give you one guess as to whether those two lists are identical or not ...


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Feb 3, 2017)

I also have an Impulse and the Automap software is really bad. I'd never buy it again. Better save some money to get a Komplete Kontrol keyboard. Well, when I bought it the KK wasn't released.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 3, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> I'd say the Impulse keyboard action is "okay", at least for orchestral or synthesized instrument performances ... it is not very good as a piano controller, though, so if I were primarily playing piano parts I'd opt for something else. It feels a little more "mushy" than I would like, but I believe that I got my money's worth at least, since they aren't very expensive controllers. Action is so subjective, though, that I wouldn't be comfortable making any guarantees that you'll like it ... probably better to buy it from somewhere that will accept a return if it doesn't suit you.
> 
> The main thing I like about the Impulse controllers is that they seem quite robust. Before them I had an M-Audio Axiom 61, and I despised that thing: fragile, glitchy, unreliable, just a mess of a controller in my opinion*. For one thing, whenever plugged in, it would occasionally and randomly send bursts of MIDI garbage that would make all of the motorized faders on my MCU Pro jump up and then back down again, to the extent that I feared the things would snap off. That behavior stopped as soon as I got that accursed Axiom controller out of my studio.
> 
> ...


Thanks windrcrymusic for your extensive answer.

I have a kawai mp7 for my piano needs, so this Impulse is my extra.
And almost exactly as you experienced I have renounced to ever use M-Audio ever again.
The last one I purchased was the Axiom Air 61. Awful feel on everything: thin noisy plastik and also random midi messaging.

Since then I could only allow Roland as sec keyboard since they seemed the most reliable and decent keybed at the time.

So I am glad to hear about your experience.

Thanks again!

@Karsten Vogt
I decided already I won't be using the automap. Plug and play is what I need.
If the manual cc mapping can be done thats what I'll do.

Thanks.


----------

